# Kateda



## Kimpatsu (Aug 24, 2003)

For the ultimate in bad budo, look no furhter than Kateda, now renaimed KIXA. Pure drivel from beginning to end, with claims of "Central Power" (i.e., ki), with which they can defend against any assault.
Oh, and their leader is a fugitive from justice, wanted for sexual assault and theft.
:biggun:


----------



## twinkletoes (Aug 26, 2003)

oh my.


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 28, 2003)

One word....CULT!


----------



## Kimpatsu (Aug 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *One word....CULT! *


Yeah, that's succinct enough...


----------



## pknox (Aug 28, 2003)

I think you're right on the cult call.  The guy on one of the pages even looks like Jesus.

http://www.kixa-international.com/pic4.htm

Me thinks something stinks.

:fart:


----------



## maskedman (Aug 19, 2004)

hi all felt i should reg and reply to this old thread kateda / kixa as a martial art is amazing what you learn and what you can do in a short period of time is without question the best you get in my opp  but that said it is run by a load of MONEY GRABBING IDIOTS just my opp so don't sue me


----------



## spaceballs_2001 (Nov 27, 2005)

hi
one small question (and don't shoot me when i ask it!) i was just wondering where you could get hold of their uniform (the long gown top) it is just what i'm looking for :uhyeah: 

so any help with this would be most welcome

thanks people

and my opinion on it all is you can do what you like within the martial and spiritual world, you just have to stop yourself turning into a sheep and keep a good honest head on your shoulders. No martial art can turn you into a d**khead that is purely your own choice. But what do I know, look how i turned out%-} 

and again all help with the uniform thing will be welcome


----------

